# 1st Long Amtrak trip



## Crewdawg (Jul 11, 2011)

Just took the 59 from Chicago to New Orleans with family for a first time experience and was disappointed after reading the many good reviews. The trip started and the lounge was nice in Chicago. Ticket desk was shocked when I asked to check in but then moved ahead after finding out I was a sleeper car passenger. Boarded the train which was good and fast but there was a lot of confusion between the different car attendants standing outside. Got to sleeper car and found it dated and dirty. Asked car attendant about making a dinner resv which I read on the Amtrak site and web was the thing to do. He told me it would be ok and don't worry about it. Also read that you can even eat 1 hr. prior to train leaving which is not true. Made way to dinner car and was told we don't open till 8:30. Downloaded menu off Amtrak site for my trip and was looking fwd to eating the NY steak. No good, as the menu was diff than what the company site stated and had a hamburger and veggie pasta on it instead. Hamburger bun was hard and meat was overcooked. Got back to room and found beds not prepped as stated on web site. Had to figure out how to set up the 3 beds myself having never done so before. Once car attendant showed up, I asked him how to adjust temp according to sign on the wall which was vague at best, no clue. Overall, very rough ride as trained was flying. Woke up at 6:30 and tried to eat breakfast but was told its first come first serve. Gave our name and waited in dome car. After about 55 mins, dinner car made announcement that dinner car was still open with open seats and to come on down. When asked, they stated they thought we had been seated already. Menu was the one I saw the night before and wanted the French toast I saw on it. Nope, menu was the one that was on the web site which had no French toast but rather pancakes and the NY Steak listed for dinner. ?? Returned to car and found beds still not put away. Went to lunch and had to ask what the special on menu was as no one seem to care to say anything about it. While eating dinner and train flying again, it was hard to eat. At one point, the entire car slammed to the side hard causing many people hit the windows with their shoulders and heads and launch food dishes to the floor. I assume the train switched lanes but it was going way to fast. Train seemed to go slower after that and was 48 mins ahead of schedule still. Also, dinner car never really got cleaned as I saw the same stuff on the floor over the two day trip and 3 seating’s. Pulled into New Orleans very slow, 12 mins ahead of schedule. PROS: Dome car has awesome seating and great views. Our sleeper car was put as the last car which was great as we never hear the train horn. However, a fun walk to dinner car when train is flying! CONS: no attendant help or room prep, low care factor, safety concerns. Overall, disappointed with trip and have serious concerns over safety.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 11, 2011)

Sounds like you got one of those Missing in Action Sleeping Car Attendants (SCA) and a Bad LSA/Diner Crew! Please call Amtrak Customer Relations (1-800-USA-RAIL/ when "Julie" comes on ask for "Agent". then ask the Agent that comes on to Transfer you to Customer Relations! :help: Have your Train info, any names etc. handy and Report your Less than Stellar Service/Trip! You should receive an Apology and a Voucher for XX Amount good for Future Travel! Most Trips are Average to Outstanding, few Bad Apples in Every Business! Good Luck, Give Amtrak Another Go!

**And it's a Sightseer Lounge Car, Amtrak only has One Dome Car, it runs most of the Year in California! The Diner on this Train is a CCC (Cross Country Cafe) which is not a Regular Diner, the differnece being in the way the Seats are set up! Im surprised there was No Steak on the First Night and you had to eat an AMburger,  there's lots better stuff on the Menu on the City of New Orleans IMO! :excl: :excl:


----------



## Gingee (Jul 11, 2011)

Gad sounds like a awful trip. I have taken that trip a couple times without any problems.


----------



## had8ley (Jul 12, 2011)

When things start to go bad on Amtrak they usually stay that way...sorry you wanted a better experience and didn't get it. The City does travel the mainline of mid-America but unfortunately some of the NOL based crews are awful, no just down right terrible but the good crews far and away surpass the slackers.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 12, 2011)

I've only been on the NB NOL once &, was so impressed with the attitude & service, I made a point to compliment the Conductor! Ya never know, I guess, Luck Of The Draw!!!


----------



## lepearso (Jul 15, 2011)

I sincerely regret that your trip on the City did not meet your expectations. I am one of those who has posted positive reviews on this train simply because my experiences have been very good.

I too experienced the menu changes that you mentioned. Whereas in years past the dining car offered a full menu the entire trip, Amtrak recently introduced an "Express Menu" for dinner out of Chicago and breakfast into Chicago. Their reasoning, I assume, is to reduce inventory costs. After all, the train leaves Chicago relatively late and arrives in Chicago relatively early, which limits the need for on-board meal service. Still, I agree with you that Amtrak needs some truth in advertising. It would help you and others have a more realistic expectation of the service provided if the Amtrak website and perhaps the timetable said "abbreviated menu service for dinner out of Chicago and breakfast into Chicago".

There is no excuse whatsoever for the lack of service you received in the sleeper. Fortunately, I have never had a missing in action attendant on the City of New Orleans. The last time I rode the train, which was April 2011, the sleeper attendant was among the best. If I had been in your shoes, I would certainly write a letter to the customer service office.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 15, 2011)

Crewdawg said:


> Got to sleeper car and found it dated and dirty.
> Hamburger bun was hard and meat was overcooked.
> 
> Had to figure out how to set up the beds myself having never done so before.
> ...


Old cars with dirty carpeting on the floor and walls, dry tasteless food, useless in-room controls that do nothing, staff that routinely forget about you, little if any on-board cleanup, etc. This is what Amtrak travel is truly like in my view. I have dozens of trips under my belt and the vast majority were no different than this report. I suppose it's possible that this only happens on the trains I ride but that seems a little unlikely to me. So why on earth are so many trains still selling out? My guess is that it has little if anything to do with Amtrak themselves and everything to do with a massive increase in retired persons, several major increases in gas prices, the ever more numerous and costly airline service fees, and the TSA irradiation and groping policies. Otherwise I simply can't explain it.


----------



## henryj (Jul 15, 2011)

They used to call that train the 'chicken bone run' lol. I took it once before superliners and it was ok, but nothing special. The route scenic wise is boring.

Last year I took the Sunset to LA and the Coast Starlight to Tacoma and the service was very good as was the food.

I took the Lake Shore Limited a couple or three years ago from Chicago to Buffalo and I really thought the train was going to leave the tracks. It was flying and there was no way to sleep except when it stopped at a station. Once during the night I know we ran over something as I could hear it go under the car. When we went over road crossings it would almost toss you out of bed. Food and service were so so.


----------

